# Meyer Wiring Harness



## SportyCS (Mar 28, 2004)

I currently have a meyer e47 pump with the 2 toggle switch controls. I am currently upgrading my e47 to the e57. I was wondering if i can use the current harness and replace the 2 toggle switches with a touch pad? I know i would have to do some wire splicing but i was just wondering if it is possible and what the wire colors would be?


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm not sure I can help, but if you email Meyers they will get back to you pretty quickly. At least they did when I emailed them a while back.


----------

